# Grilled Pasilla peppers and cheese-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

_My family likes these when we have Mexican foods. We serve with salsa fresca..._

_8- fresh pasilla peppers (2 per person)_
_1/2-lb. shredded jack cheese_
_1/2-lb. shredded cheddar cheese_
_1/2-lb. blue cheese crumbled_
_3-Tbs. Evoo_
_Juice of 2 lemons_
_cut off tops of peppers and remove seeds and ribs, reserve the top. Blanch the peppers in boiling water about 1-1/2 min. Remove from water and put in ice bath, then drain. Mix the cheeses with the evoo and lemon juice. Stuff peppers and place the top back on. Now you can grill over coals or under the broiler til skin is just slightly blackened and chhese is melted. _
_Serve with salsa fresca._

_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2006)

Kadesma, your family is so lucky to have you!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that sounds like it would also make one very yummy pizza!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Kadesma, your family is so lucky to have you!!


Thanks Pds,  there are times when they roll their eyes tho  I just happen to love being in the kitchen for me as long as I'm left alone to do what I want it's one way for me to just relax..Course if  to many start stirring pots I tend to get very uptight and snarky 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I think that sounds like it would also make one very yummy pizza!


You know Piccolina, I think you're right. I never gave it a thought, but I will now Thanks for a new idea.

kadesma


----------

